# Server infected?



## Shadowmunter (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of phishing scams pop up on my android tablet when I click on 'Forum'. Only occurs on this website. New tabs are opened with obvious malware, Trojans and phishing scams.

Can someone run a virus check on the servers?

After a few attempts to scam me, it goes away but not great.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's likely a rogue Google ad. Have you tried an ad blocker? If Google can't keep their ads clean it's a reaction they should expect.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Next time you get one of these, can you grab the url of the page you are taken to and send it to me?

Kevin


----------



## Shadowmunter (Feb 1, 2021)

TTFAdmin said:


> Next time you get one of these, can you grab the url of the page you are taken to and send it to me?
> 
> Kevin


Will do. Most are fake system messages saying my tablet is infected, the irony!

Not seen any for a couple of days but will grab the URL if I see them again.


----------



## Shadowmunter (Feb 1, 2021)

Got one of these again.

Obviously don't follow the link!


```
https://rancy.xyz/droid/l3/?app=extreme&clickid=w4m266hm99vlg9g8ijqvmqus&af_siteid=af6f63f7-aa12-4091-b2b4-2c0a37a2f207&af_c_id=f34d9730-9305-454d-9872-b8c03748abaf&c=28.04%2FAndroid%20UK%200%2C65%20bid&af_click_lookback=7&model=Galaxy%20Tab%20A%2010.1&brand=Samsung&pid=voluumtracker_int&af_sub1=bbb44&lptoken=
```


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

Thank you for that info. 
If anyone else comes across this please provide links!

Thank you,
~Richard.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Thank you for that info.
> If anyone else comes across this please provide links!
> ...


Hi

I continually get pop up adverts when trying to access the site from my phone. As above don't click on the link.

https://www.coupon-ordinary-theday-prog ... L2FjamViZA


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there

I've been asked to get some more info to try and further nail down these popups

Next time you get one, in addition to the link you are taken to, can you give me the link for the page you were on when you got it, the time of day, and your rough geographic location

Kevin


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This has improved a lot in the last few days. A week ago it was virtually impossible to click anywhere in the main forum frame without being diverted, and then instead of a redirect it was opening a new tab, but I have not had these at all for a few days now.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to hear it. We tracked down some cases on another site and found a source and stopped it.

Kevin


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

Happening this morning. Pop ups and sending me off to some unknown page. 
Had to come out of the site numerous times this morning


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

Still happening
It's when I go to view the mk1 tt forum.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Can I get a screenshot of what you are seeing to make sure it's the same issue?

Kevin


----------

